# Running/Shoes Question



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok..so I got new running shoes recently:









And I think it's a matter of breaking them in but I am getting decent size blisters on the insides of both feet when I run. When I walk I'm perfectly fine...but running is a different story.

Anybody have this happen? Is it a matter of just breaking them in or do you think I should ask my podiatrist about it? Could it be the way I run? I'm at a loss, this hasn't happened to me before except when I got new hockey skates.

One thing though, I took the insert that North Face put in there and put in my doctor prescribed orthodic.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Did you get fitted for them or did you buy them b/c they looked nice and "felt" nice?

Running shoes never need to be broken in. Its sounds like you should buy a new pair. If you got fitted for them at a runners shop you can take them back..


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Those shoes are trail running shoes. They are designed for rugged terrain. I have the same pair and I am very happy when I run in them thru the woods/trails...etc.... They are quite comfortable for this type of running.

I was very lazy one day and decided wear those shoes (instead of my running sneakers) on a tread mill. I did get blisters and learned my lesson not to wear trail running sneakers for a flat surface run.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I've always worn train running shoes on treadmills (my old podiatrist said it was fine)...I have a tendincy to role my ankles...but I'm thinking I should just call my podiatrist. 


Zuke - I didn't get fitted for them because I've never had a problem with train running shoes before (mainly because of my orthodics and the fact that I never run more then 3 miles at a time).


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I've always worn train running shoes on treadmills (my old podiatrist said it was fine)...I have a tendency to role my ankles...but I'm thinking I should just call my podiatrist. 


Zuke - I didn't get fitted for them because I've never had a problem with train running shoes before (mainly because of my orthodics and the fact that I never run more then 3 miles at a time).


----------

